
Can 5G replace everybody’s home broadband? - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/12/5g-as-a-home-broadband-replacement-isnt-a-slam-dunk-yet-but-it-might-be-soon/
======
Nokinside
5G will be your home broadband.

* 5G replaces copper in older housing when the last mile when fiber is not present. If you get fast fiber to building, 5G can deliver net to floors.

* 5G and WiFi converge and work together with Multipath TCP. 5G Release 16 includes ATSSS (Access Traffic Steering, Switching & Splitting). Seamless 5G/WiFi handovers are already demoed in Seoul.

* Hybrid 5G home routers can use xDSL/LTE/5G whatever and use all available capacity.

